# THIEVING *****...How to deal effectively



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Anybody have any revelations on how to deal with ***** raiding deer feeders? I have baskets, etc. on all my feeders. But, the little bastages are gonna break me anyway.

*What's your favorite, most effective technique to deal with them?*

PS.....I've shot as many as I can. But, my deer don't appreciate having to feed in a war zone.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

We used carpet tack strips on the legs of opur feeders....ouch.

I've also heard of other die hards hunters greasing up the legs so the little thiefs can't climb.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I thought about that. Are the tack strips really effective? How do you adhere them? How many per leg? Details, details?


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Can you use a different kind of basket? I know it doesn't take much room for them to squeeze their grubby little paws into.

I've seen ***** trying to get up greased legs and it's hilarious! They try to stand on each other and they all get ticked off when they can't climb. LOL

Pesky little varmints.

Pablo


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey P.R. I just greased my legs (feeder legs) with industrial grease and ran my wires from my solar panel thru my barrel like a should have in the first place. Went to check it the next morn and you could see where they tried to get up the leg but couldn't. Had grease slung all over the ground from them shakin their little thievin hands. I guess it will last as long as the grease does.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I like a good spot light with a red lens and something 22 cal doing close to 4K f/s. I've also hung a red flood light on a feeder then backed off into the dark a couple hundred yds. When you could get a decent price for the hides, I slowed down the bullet to about 2500f/s and used FMJs. Also you never know when the hogs will pay a visit in the dark. 
It takes a little time to do it this way, but you learn more about the deer that you will never see at a feeder during the day, while you take care of a nuisance.


----------



## badfisher (Jun 9, 2004)

we grease ours with crisco and then sprinkle cayenne pepper on the grease even when they try to climb it gets the pepper on their paws and when they rub their eyes it will burn them up. Regular grease has a stinch to it and I don't like that around my feeders.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thats a good idea dbar...your right about the smell...i figured the deer would get used to it pretty quick...i've used vaseline in the past...but it just melts off and thought i would try the grease....i like the pepper idea....a little payback


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Now that sounds like fun!!


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Great Idea dbar.....and if the hogs do show up you've already got some seasoned crisco to fry up some chops!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dunc said:


> Great Idea dbar.....and if the hogs do show up you've already got some seasoned crisco to fry up some chops!


Hot as it's been lately, probably just need to show up with a knife and fork.


----------



## badfisher (Jun 9, 2004)

be sure you put it up the legs a ways though because it could have the same effect on deer if they get it in thier eyes or mouth.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here's an example of why I was looking for a solution. This is just a sampling. I think I'm gonna give the axle grease a shot.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

EWWWW EEEEEEEE...nah that is enuf to make a feller real mad......PR you need to sit up with your .22 and do some blasting....weather has been perfect for it....that is a nice bucky...looks like he ran a few off.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yeah he's a nice buck. But, I ain't sure who's running who off. I know them dang ***** are eating their fair share. Last year, I didn't get hardly any **** pics. This time they were in most of the nighttime pics.


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi folks, I don't post much but saw this and had to at least show the feeder we designed. This feeder is currently in the patent pending situation. This is the basic model. We have had zero corn loss to varmints in the last 6 years due to them getting to the spinner plate. We found out the hard way not to use the metal drop lids, but to use the spring clasp lids.

We are experimenting with a winch system that will not allow the ***** to use the cable or winch to get to the bottom of the feeder. We figure another year or two of research, meaning hunting and watching the ***** try, and I mean try to get to the spin plate. No cage is used, the corn is slung properly. 

I'll try to get this picture to show up. Remember this is the original and it has never had a **** get to the corn in those six years..


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I wish I had one of them. But, my protien feeder is still getting robbed. Here's what it looks like when I convert it to a corn feeder during the season. The best solution I can come up with is axle grease the legs.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Traps*

Try a trap they are about $20-$30 and work good. We had to get rid of some and it works best with catfish food. The pelets. Also you might go tree to tree with a spot light and shoot the from the Ground. Just look for the eye's

Redfish Bob


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

dbar6488 said:


> we grease ours with crisco and then sprinkle cayenne pepper on the grease even when they try to climb it gets the pepper on their paws and when they rub their eyes it will burn them up. Regular grease has a stinch to it and I don't like that around my feeders.


 Watch out when you use cayenne, we had one **** that loved it, she even had her cubs licking it off.
The wife her a "Red Hot Mamma."


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Man you guys are cracking me up. This is too funny, keep it up. I shouldnt be laughing, I have the same problem.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

What about Gaucho barb wire? Anyone try wrapping the legs with it? Or, instead of a cage around the spinner, you could put 3 or 4 stands of gaucho around it. Build a structure from some small rebar, and then put the wire around it just like a fence. space it at like 3 or 4 inches apart. You might arive to your feeder and find blood everywhere. Thats one way to teach'em. also, could make for an interesting afternoon of changing batteries...lol.

Axle grease, or crisco sounds like the way to go. Im gonna try that this year. 

THanks,
Phillip


----------



## badfisher (Jun 9, 2004)

After we started using the crisco and cayenne we have had no trouble with the ***** what so ever. I have seen the ***** wipe their eyes and then roll around like they were shot with a pellet gun and then run off. We tested it by putting up another feeder not far from there without the crisco and cayenne and they demolished it while the other one was just fine. Could even try the american hunter feeder with the varmint buster on it. It shoots 12000 volts into them when they put their paws through the guard.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Zap Em With A Jolt of DC Current*

They make a critter Zapper that runs from your rechargeable battery to your critter cage that will shock the you know what out of them if you have a solar panel to recharge. I think they sell them at Bass pro, if not, you can get one at a hunting show. I saw one before but I cant remember exactly where. I heard they work like a champ.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

dbar6488 said:


> After we started using the crisco and cayenne we have had no trouble with the ***** what so ever...........


Your are speaking of the solid white Crisco right? How much Crisco? How much cayene? How long does the Crisco last? I was thinking of going with axle grease. But, I think the crisco would be less pungent.


----------



## badfisher (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah we just get the crisco in the can that looks like a big coffee can. We just put on some surgical gloves and get a handful and rub it on there. Then I just sprinkle quite a bit of the cayenne right on top. The ***** will most of the time slip off of the legs while trying to climb but the pepper will get them good. I say try it and see what happens. If it is a bust it only costs you about 5 dollars. The stink of the axle grease might cost you a buck or two but not the kind that you make at work.


----------



## Darth Wader (Jun 16, 2004)

*Crisco, cayenne pepper, 12,000 volts...pass the sweet 'taters..*



dbar6488 said:


> After we started using the crisco and cayenne we have had no trouble with the ***** what so ever. I have seen the ***** wipe their eyes and then roll around like they were shot with a pellet gun and then run off. We tested it by putting up another feeder not far from there without the crisco and cayenne and they demolished it while the other one was just fine. Could even try the american hunter feeder with the varmint buster on it. It shoots 12000 volts into them when they put their paws through the guard.


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

*Thieving ******

A friend of mine has the solution. While out in the Uvalde area hunting , I noticed the legs of the feeders had hardware cloth on the legs. I had to ask and he said the ***** would climb the legs and once to the hardware cloth, they would grab the wire and ZAP they got the surprise of thier life. He said the wire was energized by a battery powered electric fence shocker. He also warned not to grab hold of the feeder or leg as it was non descriminating.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Shoot em'. Then gut em' and skin em'. Then take a bag of lipton onion soup mix and some red Irish potatoes and mix with a small amount of olive oil. Heat oven to 350 and put it in the oven. Wait 15 minutes. Then put said raccoon in a baking dish with carrots, celery and pearl onions. Season with salt and pepper. Then put him in the oven for 45 minutes. Remove potatoes and raccoon and eat SUPPER!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Eatin Racoon*

Never tried no racoon. My grandpa literally lived off of the land and he ate them during hard times. He told me once when he was showing me how to twist them out of a holler in a dead tree that they are better than possum but still awful greasy. I reckon if a man got hungry enough they would be pretty good. I hope it dont come to that no time soon.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Then afterwards we can all go for a dip in the cement pond......:smile: I think I'll have to pass on that recipe B.Bill....it sounds dang good without the ****.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL. That was one of my dad's favorite meals. After dinner on his farm, he'd throw some scraps off the back porch. Then we'd sit up in the living room with the lights out and our shotguns waiting for the raccoons to come along. Once they did, we'd wait until there were 2 or 3 of them at least and then I'd sneak out the front door and dad would go to the back door. Once I was along the back of the house, dad would stick his shotgun out the door and kill one. I'd pop the others as they tried to run off. Then we clean em' and throw them in the icebox until supper the next day. Yep, dad and I hunting like a couple of velocaraptors. LOL.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, I have a recipe for squirrel dumplings that will knock your socks off!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

dbar6488 said:


> Yeah we just get the crisco in the can that looks like a big coffee can. We just put on some surgical gloves and get a handful and rub it on there. Then I just sprinkle quite a bit of the cayenne right on top. The ***** will most of the time slip off of the legs while trying to climb but the pepper will get them good. I say try it and see what happens. If it is a bust it only costs you about 5 dollars. The stink of the axle grease might cost you a buck or two but not the kind that you make at work.


I'm gonna sop up my legs this weekend. I got a camera on it, so, I'll know if it's werkin'.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

***** Guards*

I was using a **** guard from spincast and added all kinds of wire to it and the ***** still got to the spinner plate. They would take turns turning the plate and eating.

I built **** guards for all of our feeders. I built them from cool roll and 1.5 inch X 1" box wire. I made them the same diameter of the 55 gal barrel and they hange down 18". I cut out the bottom section of the wire and made a door to ba able to get to the motor.The ***** used them as a scaffold to empty the feeders. I shot 9 ***** off one feeder. Then I added an 8" section of 1/2 harware cloth around the top section of the **** guard. The hardware cloth keeps some of the corn from going very far but the ***** CAN NOT get to the spinner plate. 
Emery


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*CRISCO ain't foolproof*

DBar,

Well I gave the Crisco and Cayene a shot this weekend. And, while it ain't foolproof, I do believe it slowed them down. I only have a one night sampling, but they definitely still figured out how to get up there. Here's some photographic proof.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hee Hee,,that buck must be helping them out....I sure would like to have seen how that **** got up there....looks like the same one in both pics....of course I'm no expert on **** identification.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

He had to just jump straight up, because ther is no way he went up the legs. None of the Crisco was smeared higher that 18" off the ground. And he was not successful on that attempt. The next several pictures he wan't on there. But, once he got up there, he stayed in exactly the same position for the next 18 minutes. Must have found a stable position and didn't want to move.


----------



## badfisher (Jun 9, 2004)

On one of our protein feeders we had the ***** working as a team. One would get on the other ones shoulders and rake the protein pellets out on the ground and then the others would eat and they would all take turns. Works better with the crisco on spin feeders. No good way to keep them off of the downspout on the protein without boogering the deer.


----------



## TEX57 (May 23, 2004)

*try a **** cuff*

R P OUTDOORS. com sells a **** cuff for 16.99. Its dog proof also.


----------

